# potential rescue GSD grabs tail of other GSD



## gatit48o (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello,

We are in the process of determining if we can rescue 2 White GSD's (litter mates/7yrs old spayed and neutered). They are in foster care in Albuquerque because their owner died of cancer back in January and the remaining family could not keep them. 

We currently have 2 female, spayed GSD. One white (8yrs old) and one black/cream (10yrs old and definitely alpha - she raised my 8yr old and they get along very well). We lost our White GSD male about 3months ago. 

We are slowly introducing the 2 in rescue to the 2 we have. I noticed a behavior I had not seen before in the female rescue and want to query and see if you can explain it. All 4 dogs were all doing well together, sniffing, running a bit, etc. Then the female rescue grabbed the tail of my alpha female (Cassie). Cassie re-acted and the rescue female did too, which caused my white GSD (Nikita) to try to intervene / protect Cassie. The rescue male stayed out of the entire incident. On the positive side when we yelled 'no' the rescue female backed down completely; mine did instantly too. 

Can you explain the tail grabbing by the rescue female? Is this a behavior we should be concerned about?

thank-you
debbie friedman


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sorry I can't answer your question, but I do think it is very good that both dogs backed down when you yelled, "No." I also think the rescue male is one very smart dude for not getting involved. LOL!

Good luck with them.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

There's a lot of things missing to determine what it could mean. We'd have to be able to observe both dogs' body languages to see what state of mind they are in. It could be play or it could be something more.

Are you working with a rescue? You are thinking of having 3 females and 1 male is that correct?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Too many females for me....I would watch those 2 closely.


----------



## sclark1795 (Jul 2, 2004)

Is it possible that they were vying for pack position?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

without being there and seeing it firsthand its hard to say. I know the few times my dogs have done it, it was in play though the only one allowed to grab Zena's tail without getting a new peircing was myself or my kids. if another dog did it that they didnt really know it was an insult and the reaction was not pleasant. It really depends on the situation and what they were doing before the incident and the incident itself.


----------

